# Fibromyalgia maybe?



## Guest (Apr 29, 1999)

I was fine until I had a hysterectomy at 39 & my hips never recovered from the stress of the surgery. They ache & I'm as stiff as an 80 year old. Surgery was 2 years ago. Orthopedic Dr. found nothing on x-ray. Neurosurgeon found nothing. Bone scan & blood test was normal - no signs of arthritis. My mom mentioned Fibro. I don't know what it is exactly. Please email me petecrew###planttel.net Thanks


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I had a total hysterectomy at age 29 in 1987.I ache so bad in my lower spine area , my neck , my shoulders and even my hips ache.I have had every test in the Book , Nothing shows . I asked about Fibromyalga and the doctor basically laughed at that suggestion.yet , no explination for thepain and numbness that I get all the time.Doctor said it sounds like it's just muscle and skeletal aches. Well what causes it is my question ? No answers for me !I hate that.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I had a vag-hystercectomy a few years ago, however, I had been diagnosed with fibro a few years before that. My first symptoms besides fatigue were; neck an shoulder pain, feeling like I was 80 when I woke up in the morning, aching hands and feet, and I had IBS for 20 years. The hyster was for endometriosis. I was having problems with proctalgia and thought it could be to endo on the bowel. Found out the symptoms were due to Candida. I am currently being treated with an antifungal and that has helped my protalgia symptoms. Meanwhile, I have developed food allergies; namely abd swelling and discomfort due to citric acid and am also being treated with antigen drops at this same clinic in La Crosse. I may have had problems with this since I was a child since I always got a stomach ache after eating spaghetti. The abd discomfort and bloating problem have much improved as I have stayed away from citrus and citric acid additives plus have also stayed away from too much sugar which feeds the yeast(Candida). The Candida probably came from being on antibiotics for a year to treat acne. I'm thinking of seeing an endocrinologist now to find out if I could have something wrong with hormones. I am 47 now and asked to have the good ovary saved. Fibromyalgia is a very complicated condition. I hope they find some answers soon. Good luck to you in finding out an answer. Many doctors believe that this is a "waste basket" disorder or a "fad disease" as one doctor put it. That's usually what they say when they don't have any answers. It doesn't mean it's in your head. The internet has a lot of information on Fibromyalgia. I can't believe all these people are a bunch of loons because I am one of them. I was a nurse for 20yrs and a very hard and caring worker. This condition has turned my life upside down. It has closed doors as well as opened up other doors. Hang in there!moldie------------------


----------



## Guest (May 5, 1999)

This is very interesting about the hysterectomys. I had one too in 1988. I had IBS before that, but the fibro came on later, 1995 after extremely stressful job and later moved our home. I wonder if it is related to the onset of the fibro?? I have changes my lifestyle to help fix the problems with IBS and fibro. I quit my dream job, moved my family to another city, bought our first house ( at age 46!!), started a new home based business. Things are better -- but still feel 70 yrs old some days!!This thing about the label for our problems. Fibromyalgia is really just a name for all the pain and soreness that we have. The fact that the doctors don't know what we have really does not invalidate our pain, it just says that the doctors don't know what it is that we have. Until they know what it is, it will be hard to cure, fix or repair what causes the pain. I imagine in the future if will be fixed with a pill or something similar, until then -- destress and watch your diet and hope that they figure it out!! Happy


----------

